# Cookie Playing In The Snow



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Aw, she is a cutie, hi and hugs from another august 2000 golden!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Great fun in the snow! Love seeing her so happy and well!


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

What a doll! Nice to see so much snow.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

Santi said:


> Here´s a little video shot today of my 13 year old Cookie playing in the snow!


Cookie is beautiful. Your snow looks very clean and crisp. I saw that you are in Spain and you wrote that you went up the mountain. I wondered if, in order to have such clean, crisp snow (and, indeed, snow at all) if you live in the mountains at high elevation already.


NewfieMom


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

What a sweetie!


----------



## Santi (Aug 2, 2013)

NewfieMom said:


> Cookie is beautiful. Your snow looks very clean and crisp. I saw that you are in Spain and you wrote that you went up the mountain. I wondered if, in order to have such clean, crisp snow (and, indeed, snow at all) if you live in the mountains at high elevation already.
> 
> 
> NewfieMom


Thanks !
I actually live at sea level, 4 blocks away from the Mediterranean Sea! But there are some mountains, about 30mins away by car, that can get snowy on a few rare winter days . They are almost 3000 feet high aprox, if you watch the vid with attention you can see the sea in the horizon! 
To have the big mountains with ski resorts and lots of snow, you´ll have to go the the boarder with France (The Pyrenees), or to the South (Sierra Nevada).

:wave:


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

*Espana*



Santi said:


> Thanks !
> I actually live at sea level, 4 blocks away from the Mediterranean Sea! But there are some mountains, about 30mins away by car, that can get snowy on a few rare winter days . They are almost 3000 feet high aprox, if you watch the vid with attention you can see the sea in the horizon!
> To have the big mountains with ski resorts and lots of snow, you´ll have to go the the boarder with France (The Pyrenees), or to the South (Sierra Nevada).
> 
> :wave:


Thank you for answering me. My niece just returned from living in Spain for two years (in Jaen). She did not have central heating, so I am glad that it did not snow in the city of Jaen itself, but my impression was that it got cold enough that she could have used more heaters!

I am married to an Italian, so I know that Europe is different from the United States, though!

NewfieMom


----------

